# Caesar Creek today 12/31/10



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thought you guys might get a kick out of what I saw today on the lake. Note the duck blind in the background of the second photo. There were two guys in there hunting ducks..... After these guys showed up they decided to leave..... Nothing like water skiing in 36 degree water.......NUTS


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL! Gotta love public property!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i love it! phooey on the duck hunters!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I bet that's something those duck hunters wasn't counting on seeing out there,just goes to show you never know what you'll see when at the lake.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i love it! phooey on the duck hunters!


That seems to be the attitude these guys had, your typical rude ignorant wake boat/skier. This guy comes all the way down the lake (where no one is hunting or fishing) stops right out in front of us, then begins to make laps right in front of us, passing by us not 50 yards away...... Yes you got to love that, screw everyone else..


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

beleive me i have no love at all for "ski'ers", especially Jet-skiers, but in recent years i have been getting a bad taste for duck hunters as well. i had a bad experience with a couple of them and some friends have as well. 

apparently in their mind when its "duck season" the lakes and rivers belong to them!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mason, were you prefishing for todays SOMA tourney?? Notice I am home where its not thunderstorming or pouring...LOL Good luck to ya and I tend to agree with Dinkbuster on this one regarding duckhunters. On the Ohio River its a joke, someone set up every 200 feet and on both points at every creekmouth giving you lip every time you get anywhere close to where you want to fish, or worse yet shooting overhead which they love to do to let you know you are too close, most of the time I never even see them till they start yelling at you, never very nice about it either.

Salmonid


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

goodluck Mason !!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Mason, were you prefishing for todays SOMA tourney?? Notice I am home where its not thunderstorming or pouring...LOL Good luck to ya and I tend to agree with Dinkbuster on this one regarding duckhunters. On the Ohio River its a joke, someone set up every 200 feet and on both points at every creekmouth giving you lip every time you get anywhere close to where you want to fish, or worse yet shooting overhead which they love to do to let you know you are too close, most of the time I never even see them till they start yelling at you, never very nice about it either.
> 
> Salmonid


Yes and no on the prefishing Mark, never saw a fish either day, so you didn't miss anything much....


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

so were there any Muskies caught yesterday?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Topwater Tony said:


> so were there any Muskies caught yesterday?


4 boats, we all blanked


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> 4 boats, we all blanked


ahh damn, well at least you all were fishing.. i was gonna go fishing but ended up working on my Tahoe and other stuff around the house. not as fun


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe the duck hunters should have just added those birds to there bag! But would they be more properly counted as Coots or Loons?


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

gulfvet said:


> Maybe the duck hunters should have just added those birds to there bag! But would they be more properly counted as Coots or Loons?


Dodobirds?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

No ice on the lake or ramps? You guys are lucky down there.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> No ice on the lake or ramps? You guys are lucky down there.


The lake in this thread only freezes over about once every couple years or so, at least completely frozen anyway.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't understand why people want to ski or jet ski in front of other people, especially people that are fishing or hunting.
I guess they need to show off their $50K boat or show us how good of a skier they are?
I think a 4 ounce Salmon snag bait with 3 treble hooks on some heavy braided line would be the cure!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Yea,it's pretty dam bad when a boat blows out your Duck hunting trip.I saw all those Decoys flying and the guy came out,probably woke him up, to see what the Hell was going on.They either went back to a nap or were just hiking and checking it out.


Roscoe


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

dinkbuster1 said:


> beleive me i have no love at all for "ski'ers", especially Jet-skiers, but in recent years i have been getting a bad taste for duck hunters as well. i had a bad experience with a couple of them and some friends have as well.
> 
> apparently in their mind when its "duck season" the lakes and rivers belong to them!


If your fishing in a 250 yard radius of of a blind or setup you will piss someone off, plus you are putting yourself in range to get shot or have the sky rain steel on your nice fiberglass boat. I've had guys start crappie fishing 50 yards from my set up and don't even have the 1st clue that they are messing up my hunt. Why do you think we camo our blinds, boats, and bodies? Just fishing in the area flairs birds, and would be like me throwing a big rock in the area that you are fishing! I bet the reason you had a bad experience is because you might not have a clue about duck hunting and your friends are just as dumb on the subject as you or you could be one of them tree hugging (BLEEPS). In my book a guy like you is just as bad as the thoughtless skier that I saw that day (what a nut) or the 16 year old kid that just got a jet-ski for his birthday! BTW we do have guns!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Mason, were you prefishing for todays SOMA tourney?? Notice I am home where its not thunderstorming or pouring...LOL Good luck to ya and I tend to agree with Dinkbuster on this one regarding duckhunters. On the Ohio River its a joke, someone set up every 200 feet and on both points at every creekmouth giving you lip every time you get anywhere close to where you want to fish, or worse yet shooting overhead which they love to do to let you know you are too close, most of the time I never even see them till they start yelling at you, never very nice about it either.
> 
> Salmonid


Duck hunting season is short and you have the whole year to fish! If a guy is hunting in your fishing spot just go to the next spot. Karma is a blt(h and will come back to haunt you with pwc's circling your boat during your next SOMA tourney!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

so..... if a person is "cammo'ed" out in a blind and is meant to be "not seen" then how is one to see such a person, or persons until they are right on top of them? if i know someone is hunting i will steer clear of their area to the best of my ability but sometimes, due to lake or river size coming within that 250 yard "zone" is unavoidable. also hunters need to recognize they are concealed and may not be seen until a said boat is too close. and, if their that close why not just yell at the boat? wouldnt a gunshot spook birds even more? can i tell the difference in a blind and something natural, or decoys from real birds at 250 yards? depends on how good you are "concealed" right?

the guys in the above pic were in the wrong being that close to the blind but also remember not everyone hunts and realizes that thing on the shore, if they seen it at all may have been a hunting blind and that they are spooking the ducks and messing up the hunt (as has been in my case as well as some friends). odds are though that they knew and like most "ski'ers" want to show off. 

a gunshot across the bow is of the same egotistical mentalitly that you see if the above pic with the ski boat. "hey look i got a big expensive boat/gun!"

be carefull, Ohio is now a CCW state and shooting towards a boat may be seen as a threat and the person, or persons may find themselves "ducking for cover" with hot lead coming back their way. 

i myself carry either a .40 or a 9mm


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

dinkbuster1 said:


> so..... if a person is "cammo'ed" out in a blind and is meant to be "not seen" then how is one to see such a person, or persons until they are right on top of them? if i know someone is hunting i will steer clear of their area to the best of my ability but sometimes, due to lake or river size coming within that 250 yard "zone" is unavoidable. also hunters need to recognize they are concealed and may not be seen until a said boat is too close. and, if their that close why not just yell at the boat? wouldnt a gunshot spook birds even more? can i tell the difference in a blind and something natural, or decoys from real birds at 250 yards? depends on how good you are "concealed" right?
> 
> the guys in the above pic were in the wrong being that close to the blind but also remember not everyone hunts and realizes that thing on the shore, if they seen it at all may have been a hunting blind and that they are spooking the ducks and messing up the hunt (as has been in my case as well as some friends). odds are though that they knew and like most "ski'ers" want to show off.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on your first point, and with the ski boat. Situations I've been in with guys fishing while I'm duck hunting is like when you say "Hey we are hunting over here" the guy fishing just blows you off and continues fishing. That's the type of fisherman that I'm talking about. If you can hear you are too close! If you don't move, well then that just makes you a Richard in my book, and hope you don't run into me at the dock! Furthermore, if someone tells you that you are interfearing with their hunting and you continue what you are doing 1) your breaking the law (LOOK IT UP) 2) If ducks are flying and you get peppered its your own damn fault! 3) If you shoot back, then prepare for a long stay in jail or becoming a room tempreture slab of meat on the warren county coroners table! All I'm saying is just be aware of us during the season and look for the decoys on the water when your out on the lake. You DO have THE WHOLE FRICKIN YEAR to fish and we have a small window to kill ducks! Life is too short to be a Richard!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

catmando said:


> Life is too short to be a Richard!


Take your own advice. The skiers can ski anywhere they want...fisherman can fish wherever they want and there are more places than CC to hunt. Just get over it.

Nobody has respect for anyone anymore. Don't get me wrong I hate it when i'm fishing a stretch of water and someone comes up and cuts me off of the water I was fishing but I get over it and move. You just need to get over it.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

catmando said:


> I agree with you on your first point, and with the ski boat. Situations I've been in with guys fishing while I'm duck hunting is like when you say "Hey we are hunting over here" the guy fishing just blows you off and continues fishing. That's the type of fisherman that I'm talking about. If you can hear you are too close! If you don't move, well then that just makes you a Richard in my book, and hope you don't run into me at the dock! Furthermore, if someone tells you that you are interfearing with their hunting and you continue what you are doing 1) your breaking the law (LOOK IT UP) 2) If ducks are flying and you get peppered its your own damn fault! 3) If you shoot back, then prepare for a long stay in jail or becoming a room tempreture slab of meat on the warren county coroners table! All I'm saying is just be aware of us during the season and look for the decoys on the water when your out on the lake. You DO have THE WHOLE FRICKIN YEAR to fish and we have a small window to kill ducks! Life is too short to be a Richard!


i got ya and agree about "richards", there are Richards that hunt, fish, ski, and everything else. what i meant about getting shot at was not being peppered with shot that was meant for a bird, but shot directed at a boater/fisherman out of anger.

i said in a post a couple years ago i think the state should place informative signs at state ramps where hunting is allowed informing "other" boaters and fishermen about waterfowl hunting in the area as well as the rules, identification, and ethics of approaching hunting areas. would a 250 yard buoy system work?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Catmando, while I understand your points, I have to disagree about the fact I have all year to fish. Not really as I am bound by many things, family, job, job, job, money and time, so the few times I get out to fish, drive 1.5 hrs to the Ohio River, and try to fish and litteraly every point, every creek mouth and every trib is lined up with duck hunters, its annoying, nope, dont tell me to fish somewhere else since everyone knows the fish are all at the creek mouths that time of year. By the time I invest, a full day of time ( rare anymore) $100in truck gas, another $50 in boat gas, and perhaps the only time i have to fish over several weeks and it makes me feel like why the hell dont the duck guys hunt somewhere else like in State lakes where they have real blinds... Cant have everything ya know, I Feel your pain and I keep moving but it is really annoying as hell, I for one dont hunt and know nothing about it but have had many times folks shooting over our heads to get our attention and when duck guys are closer then 250 yards to each other, its darn hard to find a place to fish. Just my point of view here so we can agree to disagree on this point. LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like some people are quick to bring up a GUN issue over almost anything.It actually sounds childlike.I bet if someone drew a GUN on you,you wouldn't have a chance to get your BIG GUNS out.Then what.I've always packed when hiking or fishing strange places.I drew my GUN only once,that's when I ran into a pack of Wild Dogs at Germantown Reserve.I didn't have to shoot to get them away.

Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't pay much attention to decoys on the lake for the simple reason that even though decoys are supposed to be removed daily from state waterways and lakes very few duck hunters do, I have no problem with that even though I can't fish that point because of the decoys but, they can't expect me to know if they are in their blind just by the fact that decoys are out in front of a blind either. As soon as I see that there are hunters in a blind I'll give them room. I've never had a problem myself with anyone hunting ducks but, if a duck hunter starts shooting at people for fishing then they are just asking to be shot at in return as many fishermen also carry a firearm. For someone to shoot at someone over a duck is just plain ignorant in my opinion and could only cause them a problem one way or another.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Fish G3 said:


> Take your own advice. The skiers can ski anywhere they want...fisherman can fish wherever they want and there are more places than CC to hunt. Just get over it.
> 
> Nobody has respect for anyone anymore. Don't get me wrong I hate it when i'm fishing a stretch of water and someone comes up and cuts me off of the water I was fishing but I get over it and move. You just need to get over it.


Richie,
Who the heck are you to tell anyone to get over it? So, if a guy gets out on the lake and puts out 50 to 75 decoys at 5:00AM and you start crappie fishing next to his setup at 8:00AM and he's the one that needs to move along and "get over it"???? Its that attitude and stupidity that i am referring to!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The unnesscessary threats and name calling needs to be toned down here guys. It's possible to make your points without them.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

whats up Mason, how ya been?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Topwater Tony said:


> whats up Mason, how ya been?


Cold and tired of Winter.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Mason52 said:


> Cold and tired of Winter.


join the club


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

throw away the decoys, sell the gun, and get a loaf of bread....


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

March of the Duckies lolol


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> The unnesscessary threats and name calling needs to be toned down here guys. It's possible to make your points without them.


Who is making any threats? I'm just poining out a few things and informing the board how most of the hunters feel about whats going on at the lake. Its not just the pleasure boaters, skiers, or the PWC folks that need to take a basic courtesy course, but some of the fisherman need to jump right in with them! How many times have you been on the lake catching fish and then some guy gets so close to you he could tie on to your boat??? Sorry about the name calling, but if you don't want to be the Richard then don't act like one...


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

catmando said:


> Who is making any threats? I'm just poining out a few things and informing the board how most of the hunters feel about whats going on at the lake. Its not just the pleasure boaters, skiers, or the PWC folks that need to take a basic courtesy course, but some of the fisherman need to jump right in with them! How many times have you been on the lake catching fish and then some guy gets so close to you he could tie on to your boat??? Sorry about the name calling, but if you don't want to be the Richard then don't act like one...


You left out the hunters that also need to take the course


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Mason52 said:


> You left out the hunters that also need to take the course


I'm sure you could find one if you looked hard enough, but I don't know any!


----------



## fishhuntnfire (Oct 24, 2007)

i fish and hunt waterfowl so my opinion is not completely biased. all users of our waterways should take a general course on sharing waterways as there are many who are not considerate. as for the duck hunters should use other state water comment that is as bad as saying fisherman should use other water to fish. there are times where fisherman do not know hunters are present until too late, this sucks as a hunter but most move on just a fact of life. if hunters are at a spot first then fisherman should avoid the spot to a certain range just as if i go to hunt a spot already occupied by fisherman i need to wait for them to leave or find a different spot. i dont like however how some fisherman think duck hunters are always in the wrong and some hunters always blame fisherman. Cant we just share and extend common courtesy? Crap happens but with the correct mindset most problems can somewhat be avoided. Duck hunters have far fewer areas to hunt where I as a fisherman have many areas to fish and a much longer season and but i also value my hunting time very much. this does not mean however fisherman should find other lakes or rivers to fish. sometimes we run into each other and just need to share out waterway. we dont get a ton of birds in this state compared to some and its nice when i get a less than often oppurtunity to shoot birds and dont have to worry bout my shot hitting a boat or someone. (by the way very few hunters leave their decoys out and i dislike this as much as other fisherman/hunters when decoys are left out it can ruin a hunting spot just as easily as a fishing spot). i dont want to see someone get hurt or their property damaged by accident or ignorance (by both hunters and fisherman) we hunters spend just as much to travel to areas to hunt decoys gas guns and other stuff adds up just like fishing stuff does so fisherman are not the only ones to spend their money and fisherman need to realize this too. sorry for the rant but i hate seeing this debate year in and year out and how nasty and inconsiderate both sides can be. Hope for many tight lines AND many birds for both types of outdoorsman. Lets enjoy each others presence on the water and work together to keep them nice.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fishhuntfire, I agree with most of what you said save the decoys left on the lake and I can only speak to Caesar creek lake and that I do see quite a few decoys left in front of blinds, not all for sure but there are always decoys left and I see this every year. However I do agree that everyone that uses the lakes and rivers need to share them with each other. and as I said in one of my earlier posts I have never had a problem with any duck hunter. My point about the decoys was that if they don't take them in I can't be sure if they are in their blind.


----------



## fishhuntnfire (Oct 24, 2007)

mason thanks for the reply. i have only hunted cc once and between that and the other places i have hunted only seen decoys left out twice ( once screwed my hunt up) however i am not saying you are wrong being that i dont hunt cc much but i do agree with what you are saying. decoys should never be left out ( barring an emergency) it is actually illegal and have been told by a park guy/officer? that if they are left out they are free for the taking. I would never take anothers possessions but it amazes me that people would leave their decoys, most are expensive, out when they could be taken or a ticket given for this action. i wonder is it that hard to throw them in your blind or pick them up? I pick mine up always. Dont want to lose them or disobey the law which is there for a reason and it frusterates me that some other hunters(and at times some fisherman) seem to ignore the law. gives us a bad image. i would recommend as i would do if seen again is to voice your concerns to a wildlife officer. maybe there is someone in there hunting and that is why they are out but maybe they are also just being left out and if this is the case the situation needs to be taken care of ( not calling for a ticket but a warning to pick up decoys would be in order and if that cant be obeyed then tickets may make a point) I love hunting but also enjoy getting along with fellow hunters and fisherman.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nobody in the blinds for sure, I'm fishing right next to them and out there several days in a row and have even on several occasions flushed duck out of their spreads. I would never turn them in for leaving them out there, not a big deal but, if I go by there and get my stuff jumped I would explain it to them I have seen spreads out that must have 25-30 ducks and 8-10 geese, left out.... they take there mojo with um


----------

